# Koi-Umquartierung im März



## Teichforum.info (13. Dez. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

im Garten meiner Eltern befindet sich ein Teich (ca. 3 mal 5 Meter), in dem sich u.a auch einige größere Koi`s befinden. 

Nachdem wir kürzlich einen Bau-Vertrag abgeschlossen haben und der Aushub für den Keller im März beginnt - stellt sich uns nun die Frage, wie wir die Fische möglichst unbeschadet in einen neuen Teich umquartieren können

Für einen kleinen Tipp wären wir Euch sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Tanja Taubenberger


----------



## Annett (13. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Tanja,

damit die richtigen Leute Deine Frage finden, werde ich sie in die Koirubrik verschieben....

Dort kannst Du allerdings nur als Mitglied weiter posten


----------



## lars (16. Dez. 2004)

hallo.....

in einem neuen teich ???
hm.. etwas wenig input !!!

aba im winter und frühjahr ist es eine denkbar schlechte zeit dazu !!!
ab ende april wäre es wesentlich besser !!!

aba besser wäre du erzählst erst mal mehr von dem was ihr da vorhabt bzw. plant !

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Dez. 2004)

[glow=red:bb45988a99]Hallo Lars ,  [/glow:bb45988a99]
sag mal Lars , macht sich das Umsetzten der Koi an einem  Monat fest oder eher an den Wassertemperaturen ?   
 Im März kann es auch schon recht warm werden !!
Ich würde die Fische als Anfänger einsetzten sobald es ca 10 - 12 Grad Wassertemperatur sind.   
Natürlich erst wenn alle Wasserwerte stimmen und die ersten Wasserwechsel abgeschlossen wurden .
Oder ist das noch zu kalt ?
Ich habe ja noch meine Babykoi im AQ zum überwintern und würde auch gerne wissen ab wann ich sie in den Teich stetzen kann ?


----------



## lars (17. Dez. 2004)

Hi...

also du darfst es nicht an ein paar warmen tagen ausmachen.
viel wichtiger ist das die temperaturen auch nachts noch stabil sind und das sind sie märz eigentlich noch nicht wirklich.
da geht schon mal die temperatur drastisch runter. deswegen ist das auch eine gefährliche zeit für koi. 
weil einerseits die leute schon füttern aba nicht bedenken das der koi die darmtätigkeit noch stark vermindert betreibt. 
also wenn dann bitte leicht verdauliches fütter verwenden. sogenantes "Wheatgerm"

umsetzten werde ich meine koi immer erst wenn die temperatur auch nachts stabil über 10 grad liegt.

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Dez. 2004)

Hi Lars , 

jetzt haste wieder meine Koi gerettet   
Werde deinen Rat befolgen .



Danke Bine


----------



## alexaaander (22. März 2005)

lars schrieb:
			
		

> Hi...
> 
> umsetzten werde ich meine koi immer erst wenn die temperatur auch nachts stabil über 10 grad liegt.
> 
> gruß lars




ne frage ---> 10 ° C  meinst sicher Wassertemp.? 
ODER?

ab welcher Temp. ist denn eigentlich der Wechsel der Koi problem- und risikolos? ich kann es kaum erwarten meinen im letzten jahr angelegten teich mit fischen zu besetzen, wollte aber aus sicherheitsgründen bis etwa mai warten.

beste grüße


----------



## lars (23. März 2005)

hi....

der koiverkauf geht eigentlich auch erst so ab mai los. solange würde ich mit néuen koi immer warten wollen.
bei mir ist es so das diese in der innenhälterung überwintert haben. 
da ist aba leider die temp. schon bei 20 grad angelangt.
also muss ich noch warten bis es im teich selber 20 grad sind !!!!

alles klar ;_)

gruß lars


----------



## Jürgen (23. März 2005)

Hallo Tanja,

insofern ich deine Frage nach dem WIE richtig interpretiere, geht es dir um den Ablauf einer Umquartierung.

Einer der wichtigsten Faktoren ist die Temperaturdifferenz beider Teiche oder wo auch immer die Fische untergebracht werden sollen. Diese sollte so gering wie möglich sein. Du kannst also nicht einfach einen Fisch aus einer Wassertemperatur von 20°C in einen Teich mit 10°C setzen. Das kann zu massiven Problemen führen. Umgekehrt ist das zwar weniger dramatisch, kann aber ebenfalls massiv in die Hose gehen, was dann nicht selten mit einem Energiemangelsyndrom einher geht. Was parallel hierzu immer vermieden werden sollte sind öfter auftretende und stramme Temperaturschwankungen (z.B. mehrfach ±10°C) innerhalb weniger Tage und Wochen. 

Das Wissen, dass auch im neuen Quartier die Wasserparamter (NO2, NH3) in Ordnung sein müssen, setze ich einfach mal voraus. Wenn dann auch noch der pH in der neuen Behausung dem des alten Quartiers ansatzweise entspricht, steht einer Umquartierung nichts mehr im Wege.

Sollte das alles nicht so sein und die Wasserparamter beider Teiche zu unterschiedlich sein, dann gibt es noch den Weg der langsamen Umgewöhnung. Hierzu musst du die Fische erst mal in einem geeigneten Behältnis an einem geeigneten Platz in ihrem ursprünglichen Wasser zwischenparken. Aber bitte dafür Sorgen das schnelle Temperaturveränderungen des Wassers weitesgehend vermieden werden. Nun tauschst du jeden Tag 10-20% des Wassers aus dem Zwischenquartier gegen Wasser aus dem neuen Quartier. Hierbei kann dann auch eine langsame Temperaturadaption der Fische erfolgen. Nach 10-12 Tagen sind die Fische dann soweit um in das neue Quartier umzuziehen. Läßt du dir hierbei mehr Zeit und wechselst täglich weniger Wasser, was sicher auch kein Fehler ist, muss du aber am Zwischenquartier einen entsprechenden Filter betreiben.  

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## olafkoi (24. März 2005)

Moin Tanja

Bei der Umquartierung halte dir bitte folgende gegebenheiten aus physischer und medizinischer Sicht im Auge.

Temperatur Anpassung max 2° nach unten pro 4 Tage
Temperaturanpassung nach oben max 5° per Tag

Meide Temperaturen unter 12° (auch nächtliche Schwankungen beachten)

Das Imunsystem des Koi fängt ab einer Temp. von ca. 12° erst wieder richtig an zu arbeiten. Die Idealtemperatur liegt bei 16-24°.
Vor dem Umsetzten  kläre oder lasse klären ob deine Koi frei sind von Trittbrettfahrern (Parasiten).
Nur wenn dies der Fall ist kannst du deine Koi umsetzen. (einige Parasiten vermehren sich Explosionsartig bei temp. unter 16°)  

Gruß

Olaf


----------

